# How many Welsh people are here?



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Just a quick count, I know of my good self, DIRY, V6, Paula TT, Surfr, AxlFoley, Ziggy & now BJRichards.

Seems like there is a pretty healthy contingent within a fairly small radius


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

/me waves 8)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

9 and counting, where are you Num?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Oops, forgot BigRich too - double figures 8)


----------



## o TThomas (Aug 12, 2004)

Count me in.
I'm in the sunny Swansea Valley.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Keep em coming, excellent


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

Yeah im Welsh, Baesd in Pontypridd, wave if you see me


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Me...

Though i dont drive a TT anymore or live in Wales :roll:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Axl, I think my brother knows (of) you in your VW mode. He runs a Mk III Golf Gti Cab with the licence plat F*** JAP. He was at the meet on Sunday, think it was you he was talking about


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Me...
> 
> Though i dont drive a TT anymore or live in Wales :roll:


Well someone has to do missionary work to spread the good word to the heathens


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

My left leg is Welsh or is it my right? I can't remember.

I'm 1/4 Welsh but rarely let people know.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

ttisitme is in Carmarthen


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Just outside Caerphilly.

You would have seen me in Pontypridd ranting like a maniac* last week trying to pick the wife up from the Tom Jones concert (why the hell did the police close all the ruddy roads it was chaos).

*I was on the phone on handsfree shouting to the missus meet me here, ah police closed road, okay meet me there then, no wait closed also etc... :evil:


----------



## x1dwm (Mar 16, 2005)

Just in! On border with Gloucestershire South of Monmouth!


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

well i was at the meet on Sunday so i guess it was me, i cant remember seing a mk3 convertable though 

I was at the Tom Jones concert also, but i live within walking distance so no trouble getting home  i may have seen you, but i was a litle bit drunk, so wouldent remember it.


----------



## Surfr (May 4, 2005)

Welsh and Proud  I know you already got my name in but I felt the need to stamp my authority on the thread


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I escaped before I became Welsh by default... :lol:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Wondered when you'd put in an appearance


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I was born near Rhyl in the North ..... 
but I think my mother was on a day trip from London :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

ive been to cardiff 3 times does that count lol


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm actually English and have lived here in South Wales for two years now, good move and no regrets. 

Ziggy.


----------



## Jonny_Roadster (Jun 16, 2003)

im welsh and live in carmarthen! 8)

i would just like to also say ive just got back from istanbul to watch the mighty reds win the Champions league and ive got in my car and i got a huge crack going straight down my windscreen!!!!!!!!!!!!  :evil: 

oh well! nevermind! we won!

i didnt know there was anyone else in carmarthen:-



> omen666 Posted: 02 Jun 2005 09:19 Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ttisitme is in Carmarthen


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I was in Tewksbury on Monday and Tuesday staying the Hilton and saw a nice Glacier blue V6 in town - anyone on here?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Blimey, there are LOADS of us!

Stuff gaydon, next national meet in Wales I say - most of the TT members live here by the seem of things


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

either that or there isnt much to do in the valleys other than use the net..... saying that i bet there are some great roads in wales to take your car down


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> either that or there isnt much to do in the valleys other than use the net..... saying that i bet there are some great roads in wales to take your car down


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=42801&highlight=

Yeah, there are!


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Sunny Abergele in the North.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

And me, well actually i'm half Welsh but i've got a full Welsh name :lol:


----------



## Surfr (May 4, 2005)

If either of you Carmarthen folk have a Mauritius Blue and were driving through Alltwalis on Sunday. You passed my Mauritius parked outside the Masons Arms. I was waving from the adjacent field :lol:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Nice little faction we have here!!! So who's organising the Brecon Blast then?! :wink: Where's DIRY when you_ really_ need him! :lol: :roll: :wink:


----------



## Pablo (May 27, 2005)

"Expat" now living in Sheffield ... but any excuse to back to Cardiff. Keep in touch via www.worldwidewelsh.net.


----------



## Jonny_Roadster (Jun 16, 2003)

Surfr said:


> If either of you Carmarthen folk have a Mauritius Blue and were driving through Alltwalis on Sunday. You passed my Mauritius parked outside the Masons Arms. I was waving from the adjacent field :lol:


hello buddy - are you the chappy who keeps passsing me around bronwydd road and near bus shelter in bronwydd (top road) (waiting for my sis off the school bus) - i live in bronwydd.

if it is  hellllllo 

i often go through alltwallis to get to llandysul and pencader -

anyway it may not be you....mines a moro blue not Mauritius ?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Can I just ask those of you with the full-on traditional 'Welsh' surname of Jones how come Jones is such a popular name when there's no J in the Welsh Alphabet?

:wink:


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Don't know if I count as a Welshie, but I do spend at least half of my life down in Gower these days... my better half lives/works there so even if I'm not up there, my TT will be!  :lol:


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

thejepster said:


> Don't know if I count as a Welshie, but I do spend at least half of my life down in Gower these days... my better/other half lives/works there so even if I'm not up there, my TT will be!  :lol:


Gower, aint that in India  :roll:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

swansea!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Aren't we all supposed to be British? :roll:


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

Brilliant avatar pic "Digi" i feel your pain... :evil:


----------



## Surfr (May 4, 2005)

Jonny_Roadster said:


> hello buddy - are you the chappy who keeps passsing me around bronwydd road and near bus shelter in bronwydd (top road) (waiting for my sis off the school bus) - i live in bronwydd.


This was the first time I'd been down to that part of the country with my TT (only had it a few weeks) but I often visit a friend in Alltwalis and pop into Carmarthen for one reason or another.

Last time I was in Bronwydd I was buying my kayak from WhiteWater Consultancy (several years ago).

It was definately a Mauritius Blue Coupe I saw on Sunday, heading towards Carmarthen at 11:55 (5 mins before pub opening).


----------



## Jonny_Roadster (Jun 16, 2003)

> This was the first time I'd been down to that part of the country with my TT (only had it a few weeks) but I often visit a friend in Alltwalis and pop into Carmarthen for one reason or another.
> 
> Last time I was in Bronwydd I was buying my kayak from WhiteWater Consultancy (several years ago).
> 
> It was definately a Mauritius Blue Coupe I saw on Sunday, heading towards Carmarthen at 11:55 (5 mins before pub opening).


not you then, i keep seeing some TT owners around here and when i wave they just look at me daft :? see loads down the gower and mumbles though.sun is nearly here, so lids off everyone :roll:

im gonna keep waving until someone waves back......just seen a red TTR bout 10min ago in town, not sure whether they waved or not, it was like half a wave as if to say who the hell are you but i'll wave anyway? he he he.... :lol:

when you're in the area next gimmie a shout 

the WhiteWater Consultancy is still going strong and they have exppanded now and are quite a large company - many people going down the river recently 

5mins before the pub opens! quality! 1st in last out! 

catch ya l8rz - Jonny 8)

theres a chap called DanTurbo?.He's on here and lives in swansea? - works for sinclair audi - where i bought mine from - good chap seen him buzzing around in his red TTC...think its a 3.2 he's got...

definately a royal welsh TT meet coming up i can sense 8)


----------



## m2TT (Mar 26, 2005)

Add another one from the north. You might have the millennium stadium down there, but we have got the Sun Centre! 8)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I have a beautiful view of the stadium from my balcony  8)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Axl,

My mistake - my brother's car is a MKI, not a MKIII as I said in the previous thread.

He saw you at a meet some time ago but had gone by the time you got there on Sunday, his user name is 'Andy GTi Cab' on the E1K forum.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I was born in Bangor, live in around Llandudno for a few months (or so I'm told) but have been in Cheshire ever since. Technically Welsh, though.


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

Llanelli(ish)


----------



## peterlee (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm in sunny Rhyl, well not sunny today!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

The Wonderful Welsh Woman is here too!!

I can often be seen driving around the sunny metropolis of Bridgend or on the M4/A470 going to work in Treforest.

Please will someone give me a wave!


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm going to be in Llanelli for all of next week visting my welsh nephew and nieces (does that count)


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Surley someone at some point is going to look at the Little Britain angle to this thread and point out........

TT Drivers..............................

The Only Gays in the Village...............................

  :lol: :lol: :lol:

No offence guys but its just the first thing that comes into my head when I now hear a Welsh accent......

Im sure none of you are gay and if you are its totally fine with me, not least after marrying an Air Hostess we have many gay freinds, 3 of which are welsh but I'm sure thats totally coincedental....

I'll get me coat


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

55JWB said:


> The Only Gays in the Village.........................No offence guys but its just the first thing that comes into my head when I now hear a Welsh accent......


Oh dear, so now all Welsh men are stereotyped as overweight, bald and gay!!

But not this one.......:-* :-*

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/paulatt/gavin.jpg


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Is that not a gay mans pin up poster???


----------



## Surfr (May 4, 2005)

paulatt said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/paulatt/gavin.jpg


You know what? I think I read in the Western Mail that he drives a TT. As does Shane Williams  Keep your eyes peeled.

Edit: Almost



[URL=http://www.bbc.co.uk/wales/scrumv/social/rugbywritings/111104_rhyswilliams.shtml:2oxdykmj said:


> Scrum V[/URL]":2oxdykmj]
> 
> When it comes to flash cars we're not quite as bling as the footy boys!
> 
> Shane Williams has an Audi S4 convertible which is a real nice car. Gavin Henson's got an Audi TT Quattro , and Tom Shanklin's just about to get one


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Surfr said:


> paulatt said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/paulatt/gavin.jpg
> ...


He does drive a TT.
He also lives in the next street to my parents so I have to pop in and see them often. :wink:

And he often works out in my gym so I really enjoy those 'exercise sessions' - ooooh, those muscles !!
 
What a Lovely boyo!!


----------



## Surfr (May 4, 2005)

paulatt said:


> And he often works out in my gym so I really enjoy those 'exercise sessions' - ooooh, those muscles !!
> 
> What a Lovely boyo!!


Excelent, seeing as you are in the know with Welsh celebs, can you get me Katherine Jenkins phone number?


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Surfr said:


> paulatt said:
> 
> 
> > And he often works out in my gym so I really enjoy those 'exercise sessions' - ooooh, those muscles !!
> ...


I wish!!
My young son also thinks she is wonderful!!


----------



## GlendaBabe (Feb 10, 2005)

Rhuddlan, by Sunny Rhyl [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Any of you peeps living in Wales successful Tri-athletes and drive a silver TTC.


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

saint said:


> Any of you peeps living in Wales successful Tri-athletes and drive a silver TTC.


Hey Saint

Do you compete in Tri's ?? I've being competing for 4 years now although I'm not racing this year as I had a bad winter training and didn't put the necessary hours in....

Paul


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

aha!

So this is where the thread was  

Saved in my favourites now, so you can all expect PMs when we've decided what to do for the next meet 

(That'll be the discussion in the Events section )


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

New TT owner here! 

Silver 225TTC, 18" RS's, V6 valance (when I get the time to fit it  ), DW plate (when the DVLA get their act together  )

Can usually be found around Llanelli / Swansea areas.

Dave 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

head_ed said:


> Just a quick count, I know of my good self, DIRY, V6, Paula TT, Surfr, AxlFoley, Ziggy & now BJRichards.
> 
> Seems like there is a pretty healthy contingent within a fairly small radius


Dare i say "Too many"? Damn, just did. :wink:

<<scarpers shouting overshoulder_ "My maternal grandparents were both born on Cardiff"_ - that makes me quarter welsh, tho I am not saying which quarter>>


----------

